# Charlotte NC to Myrtle Beach - side trips?



## PrairieGirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, me again....

We are flying into Charlotte (airline points) on March 5th and then driving to Myrtle Beach - I'm guessing that it will take maybe 5 hours?  Anything to stop and visit along the way?  

We will be back up to the airport after a week to change our guests (one group flys out and the next comes in) and then have an extra two days after our exchange to spend somewhere - either Charlotte or someplace along the way - ideas?

This is our first time to either the East Coast or the South, so we would be more than happy to do some cultural/historical type sight seeing.

Suggestions for where to stay in Charlotte?

As always, thanks in advance for any advice/tips you wish to share.  Tuggers are the BEST resource around!

LeAnn


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 21, 2006)

When you get back to Charlotte and have two days to kill, I would suggest going to Asheville and visit the Biltmore Estate. You can take tours of the mansion, winery, the grounds, etc. Very nice, especially if you were going later in the spring with all of their gardens.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not sure if you go by South of the Border on the way to MB from Charlotte but if you do , you owe yourself the pleasure of seeing the tackiest tourist attraction in the south. Absolutely nutin cultural about it, but you have to see it to believe it.     

In Chlt itsself they do have a neat place called Disscovery Place. It's more or less for children but it is quite fascinating.  shaggy


----------



## The Big Dawg (Feb 22, 2006)

*Charlotte to Myrtle Beach*

will only take about 2 1/2-3 hrs to drive.  Nothing of great interest on the road that would interest me.  

I would second the trip to Biltmore, You can spend an entire day there.  Take the paid backdoor tour, its worth the cost.


----------



## gshipley (Feb 22, 2006)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Hi, me again....
> 
> We are flying into Charlotte (airline points) on March 5th and then driving to Myrtle Beach - I'm guessing that it will take maybe 5 hours?  Anything to stop and visit along the way?
> 
> LeAnn



Where did you get 5 hours from?  I don't think it will take you anywhere near that long.


----------



## Don (Feb 22, 2006)

Chimney Rock is on the way to Asheville.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks you guys for both the information on things to do in Charlotte and also the fact that the driving time isn't anywhere near as long as we thought!

LeAnn


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 24, 2006)

*charlotte to myrtle beach-travel time*



			
				The Big Dawg said:
			
		

> will only take about 2 1/2-3 hrs to drive.  Nothing of great interest on the road that would interest me.
> 
> I would second the trip to Biltmore, You can spend an entire day there.  Take the paid backdoor tour, its worth the cost.



Mapquest- 225 miles Charlotte-Myrtle Beach. Driving time 3 hours 59 minutes.
Maybe can be done in 3.5 hours, just watch for speed traps on state highways. I received a ticket in Bennettsville for going 66 in a 55 mph zone.


----------



## Don (Feb 24, 2006)

That's my Dad's hometown!  
My personal speed limit golden rule is: "six or seven but never eleven" when in an area I'm not familar with.  
Darlington Raceway has some kind of Nascar exhibits to attract fans.


----------

